

Rolling out Windows Phone Marketplace for Launch - gspyrou
http://windowsteamblog.com/windows_phone/b/wpdev/archive/2010/10/04/rolling-out-windows-phone-marketplace-for-launch.aspx

======
adolph
Summary:

 _. . . We’ve given Marketplace an overhaul . . ._

 _. . . biggest changes to Marketplace for Windows Phone 7 are features and
streamlined processes to help developers get their apps to market faster . .
._

 _. . . we’re going to be very deliberate in our timeline for rolling out
Marketplace . . ._

 _. . . gradually ramp-up to full self-service capacity . . ._

 _. . . Marketplace fully available to all developers in November . . ._

 _. . . working toward a beta distribution solution to allow developers to
privately distribute their apps for testing through Marketplace. . . ._

 _. . . first payout of sales to date to take place in February . . ._

------
tomh-
So...who from HN is developing for this market place or plans to do that? I
really wonder what kind of audience of developers this device attracts.

~~~
ronnier
I'm working on a couple of apps. And I know of at least one person who's
creating a HN app using my <http://api.ihackernews.com>

~~~
jf
I'm working on an HN app too ...

~~~
ronnier
Are you doing all the parsing yourself or will you use ihackernews?

~~~
jf
I'm using ihackernews.

------
eddieplan9
First thing, the name is too long.

"Check out this thing on App Store" vs. "Check out this thing on Windows Phone
Marketplace". I feel bad even typing it out.

------
hexley
People in whose focus is Marketing should never be allowed to blog. I feel
like I need to go bleach my eyes.

